# Sophie



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we got her from a breeder, since i missed having some pet to actually "pet" or hold, my dad gave me one of the ball pythons. she is a adult normale female, 1300 grams. and the biggest snake we have. but she is a docile, friendly, adventurous, and curious  i named her "Sophie" and she is just sweet, and heavy girl :-D though i still miss my hognose "Pursey" very much  she is nosey and slithers all over the keyboard :roll: anyways here's pics:
















^^ she is the biggest one and the black eyed, her future mate is the smaller and the green eyed male "Durgo"








^^^ Sophie is the bigger and the left, and the right is Melissa our other normal female python








she is the largest one, surrounding the others ;p


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

All of them are so cute!!! I know they can eat small mammals, but oh well!!! 
I want a reptile so much!!! I want a Russian Tortoise, though.
Good Luck with your new Python!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i don't know much on tortoises, but i had a turtle before XP hehe
we feed our snakes live/frozen mice, and soon some small adult rats. we also have picky eaters >.>" who either just basically won't eat, eat's certain things, and one snake that has problems eating different colors (i know it strange). Melissa has issue's with eating black furred mice XP lol but she has no problem eating white furred, she is so strange


----------

